# no hunting for medical marijuana card holdet



## localyahoo

turkey track said:


> Absolutely! To make it fair, anything that could potentially alter ones mental state should be included. As a person who works in public safety, I can count on one hand the number of fights, accidents, assaults, injuries, etc. that involved marijuana. However, every shift has at least one incident involving alcohol or prescription medication. I just don't think medical marijuana users owning guns is a big deal. Should people be allowed to use marijuana and then handle a firearm? NO. Should they be able to use a substance to help alleviate a medical condition, and still own a gun or enjoy hunting? YES, as long as the two are independent of each other.


----------



## Petronius

BigSteve said:


> Can one still hunt/own/possess with/a muzzleloader? if i'm not mistaken isn't that one firearm felons and former criminals can still hunt with? Or not?


It doesn't matter how a muzzleloader is classified on the federal level, the State of Michigan says a muzzleloader is a firearm and felons cannot own firearms.


----------



## anon12192013aazz

I've been in favor of legalizing marijuana for many years and think the idea of taking someone's guns away from them for the legal use of any medicinal product is ridiculous. This is something I would hope the higher courts would be able to address fairly quickly.

With that being said, it is unlawful to drive while impaired...isn't it also illegal to HUNT or shoot a gun while you're drunk or "under the influence"? In other words, isn't there already a law on the books to address this supposed problem? If you take medicinal marijuana for a legitimate condition, you don't hunt while still under the effect of that narcotic. Simple as that!

In my experience, a person who is under the influence of marijuana will do very little, good or bad. If they're stoned enough to feel no pain, they aren't likely to be suiting up to go hunting. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Petronius

broom_jm said:


> I've been in favor of legalizing marijuana for many years and think the idea of taking someone's guns away from them for the legal use of any medicinal product is ridiculous. This is something I would hope the higher courts would be able to address fairly quickly.
> 
> With that being said, it is unlawful to drive while impaired...isn't it also illegal to HUNT or shoot a gun while you're drunk or "under the influence"? In other words, isn't there already a law on the books to address this supposed problem? If you take medicinal marijuana for a legitimate condition, you don't hunt while still under the effect of that narcotic. Simple as that!
> 
> In my experience, a person who is under the influence of marijuana will do very little, good or bad. *If they're stoned enough to feel no pain, they aren't likely to be suiting up to go hunting.* I don't see a problem.


They would probably put their underwear on backwards and their boots on the wrong feet. :lol:


----------



## Critter

I don't agree with this but marijuana is still illegal on a federal level so that's how they are going to enforce it. No matter what the state says the feds are going to do what they want.


----------



## anon12192013aazz

petronius said:


> They would probably put their underwear on backwards and their boots on the wrong feet. :lol:


As long as we're using stereotypes, they would DARN SURE forget their ammo!


----------



## Henrik for President

Have they addressed the cpl owners who now have medicinal marijuana cards?


----------



## Spaz

To be honest the whole thing is dumb.Folks will still grow with or without cards.Same as the gun thing.Whats the point of it anymore.America just fighting itself all the time anyways. So what if your wife grows pot.And you carry a gun ? Then what :lol: .What a grin .Spaz


----------



## GIDEON

William H Bonney said:


> How does everyone feel about a licensed gun dealer possibly doubling as a weed dealer?


 Would the name of his shop be THE BLAST AND BONG SHOP........


----------



## slayer

Would a person still be able to use a crossbow under the new law ?


----------



## BigSteve

slayer said:


> Would a person still be able to use a crossbow under the new law ?


Don't see why not, it's not a firearm.


----------



## Petronius

slayer said:


> Would a person still be able to use a crossbow under the new law ?


yes


----------



## GVDocHoliday

:lol:


broom_jm said:


> As long as we're using stereotypes, they would DARN SURE forget their ammo!


But would sure as heck remember their little debbie treats.:lol:


----------



## shotgun12

drugs and guns dont mix.


----------



## (Doug)

Henrik for President said:


> Have they addressed the cpl owners who now have medicinal marijuana cards?


Dont have a mmc and don't ever plan on getting one but was wondering the same so Ive been doing a lot of searching on this and it looks like you can get both BUT when the Feds find you have the mmc they will revoke your cpl/ccw.


----------



## Chessieman

Right now nobody including local police have access to who is issued the cards. If this list is allowed to be issuied then you would see anybody with a CWP possibily busted. You would not be able to purchase a gun from a gun store because this would be against federal law. We could see local prosecuters making a name for themself going after the guns you own. Hopefully local lawmakers are aware of this so a bag of worms does not open up.


----------



## jakeo

Makes NO SENSE to me because if you do go check in your deer and they look at their "list" of MMC holders, you just put yourself in jail. How in the heck will the DNR ever get CLOSE to a accurate harvest amount?
I know you are not required to check in your deer but some do for the patch so PLEASE dont jump on me for being from Ohio where we must check ours in.


----------



## Sam22

turkey track said:


> I don't smoke, and have no intention of ever getting a card. This law, however, is ridiculous. If this is enforced, it should be across the board. If you purchase alcohol, you lose your guns. If you get a prescription for a narcotic pain reliever, you lose your guns. If you get a prescription for a psychological disorder, you lose your guns. Or, use common sense, and punish those who handle a firearm UNDER THE INFLUENCE of any of these substances. Many more alcohol related firearm accidents occur, than do those from marijuana use. This is big government telling the people, "we don't care what you voted for, we know what is best for you". It's scary,


Well put Turkey Track!



BigSteve said:


> Can one still hunt/own/possess with/a muzzleloader? if i'm not mistaken isn't that one firearm felons and former criminals can still hunt with? Or not?


No Luck, In michigan a ML is a firearm, there is a federal clause for antiques and such, but in MI, no go.



slayer said:


> Would a person still be able to use a crossbow under the new law ?


Not a firearm. However some of the related laws, not to medical marijuana but to felons and firearms refer to "anything that fires a projectile" in which case a crossbow would be included.


I had a feeling we would see things like this come about with the absurd popularity of medical marijuana. I don't smoke, don't have a card, but I don't see a thing wrong with other people doing it. I personally wouldn't recommend anyone getting a card, because of things like this. I predict that in the next 3-5 years the law will be so full of holes that no one will really qualify anymore.


----------



## slayer

shotgun12 said:


> drugs and guns dont mix.


Do you figure alcohol and guns mix ??? How many guys do you figure come in for "lunch" and drink 6,8,10 beers and a couple shots and grab their rifle and stumble back out to their spot ????? Let me put it this way i would much rather hunt with someone who is high than someone who is drunk on their *****.


----------



## kdogger

Here is a link to the letter that everyone is referring to. 

http://www.atf.gov/press/releases/2...all-ffls-marijuana-for-medicinal-purposes.pdf


----------



## slayer

PaleRider said:


> OK Slayer put down that joint and hand over the crossbow, I'll be by tommorrow to be sure it gets in the right hands.


Come on by !!!! :evil:


----------



## Petronius

Frantz said:


> If you take a quick trip out of your own selfish world, you could visit http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/ . Scroll down, you may not find the exact date the Govenor started allowing the discussion of things other than "hunting, fishing, camping, outdoors, ect", but you will see that the list goes way beyond your narrow selection of topics to discuss.
> 
> Just sayin


I wasn't aware of the fact that the governor of Michigan was the one that decided what would be discussed on these threads. If that is the case, then we need to vote him out.


----------



## easton_archer

He was referring to steve
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney

petronius said:


> I just can't believe how many pot heads belong to this site. .


You could probably safely _double_ whatever number you have in your head, and still not be any where close to the actual number of users. :lol:


----------



## brushbuster

William H Bonney said:


> How does everyone feel about a licensed gun dealer possibly doubling as a weed dealer?


Ahem.... thats medical care provider.:lol:


----------



## Frantz

petronius said:


> I wasn't aware of the fact that the governor of Michigan was the one that decided what would be discussed on these threads. If that is the case, then we need to vote him out.


Sorry I was watching some British show on cable (well satellite actually) and was going with the theme, eh Governor.


----------



## motorcity57

been hunting 40 years , not gonna stop now. had to give up public land hunts 20 years ago, when the sun came up and it looked like i was sitting in a pumpkin field.
i hunt private land, shotgun & cross-bow. i wonder is my cross-bow & medical mary card compatible?
whatever, it's not gonna stop me from hunting.


----------



## Andy K

William H Bonney said:


> You could probably safely _double_ whatever number you have in your head, and still not be any where close to the actual number of users. :lol:


U think?&#128561;


----------



## Elk5012

I'm more worried about second hand smoke, or doesn't weed compare to cigarette smoke. Funny how everone is against cigarettes but dope...we'll its kinda ok.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Elk5012 said:


> I'm more worried about second hand smoke, or doesn't weed compare to cigarette smoke. Funny how everyone is against cigarettes but dope...we'll its kinda ok.


So do lung cancer patients smoke pot to alleviate the pain? Or is that like saying a person is going to take a whole lot of ex-lax to alleviate their severe diarrhea?


----------



## quest32a

GVDocHoliday said:


> So do lung cancer patients smoke pot to alleviate the pain? Or is that like saying a person is going to take a whole lot of ex-lax to alleviate their severe diarrhea?


My wife is a nurse at a cancer center. I have asked her about medical marijuana. Says lung cancer patients are always the very 1st ones to ask for it. 

Granted these days everything can be turned into an edible. But I did find humor in it none the less.


----------



## ridgewalker

_I did a little research on this as my son-in-law has been diagnosed with MS and has a severly injured back._

_Federal Laws 18 U.S.C. # 922 (g) 3 ; 18 U.S.C. # 922 (d) 3 basically say that the Feds do not recognize any difference between illegal and card carrying cannibas. Both are considered illegal substances._

_9/20/2011 BATF - MEMO - stating cannibas card holders could not possess guns or ammuniton (This is a policy decision and is not a law. It was not enacted by the US Congress or had a hearing in SCOTUS.)_

_(2012) Guns & Ammo.com/2012/01/20 Several levels of the Federal Courts sided with Cynthia Willis against this MEMO in Oregon stating that as a card holder she should could not be kept from receiving her CPL and carrying._

_2008 Michigan Medical Marijuana Act - does not restrict CARD CARRYING marijuana medical patients from the possession of guns or ammunition._

_2011 MI Hunting Digest - page 30 - Carrying a firearm while under the influence of alcohol or drugs - $500 fine and/or up to 93 days in jail._
_page 31 - It is lillegal to: Hunt while under the influence of intoxicating alcohol or controlled substances._

_To me this list leaves more questions than answers. If Bill Schuette made the statement attributed to him, that would have a certain impact as the state is the first level of legal process. However the best advice that I found was to check with your attorney, preferably a defense attorney before getting your card. IMO (and I am not an attorney nor do I use weed) the federal ruling will receive a stronger testing in the courts. My guess is that it will not be upheld but that does not do anyone any good at the moment. As someone else has as their signature: Take your lawyer hunting._


----------



## john warren

oh man dude,,,like i don't know,,,like burnin a doobie never bothered us with our guns over in the nam dude,,,,like wait,,,,whats that noise?,,,,oh uh never mind,,,like my bad,,,anyway what whas i saying,,,,,uh,,,like oh yeah,,, so we used to get really butchin rice balls with some kind of funky sause fromm the mammasonin the village,,,,wait no thats not it,,,ummm oh ohyeah,,so like we didn;t have too much trouble with our guns when we smoked over there,,,well except for burnman,,, that ti me he tried to do a shotgun and forgot to unload it:yikes:,,,was a bummer man,,, he was the onnly one remembered where the matches were....andyway,,, what can a little weed hurt whent your hunting?


----------



## GIDEON

ridgewalker said:


> _I did a little research on this as my son-in-law has been diagnosed with MS and has a severly injured back._
> 
> _Federal Laws 18 U.S.C. # 922 (g) 3 ; 18 U.S.C. # 922 (d) 3 basically say that the Feds do not recognize any difference between illegal and card carrying cannibas. Both are considered illegal substances._
> 
> _9/20/2011 BATF - MEMO - stating cannibas card holders could not possess guns or ammuniton (This is a policy decision and is not a law. It was not enacted by the US Congress or had a hearing in SCOTUS.)_
> 
> _(2012) Guns & Ammo.com/2012/01/20 Several levels of the Federal Courts sided with Cynthia Willis against this MEMO in Oregon stating that as a card holder she should could not be kept from receiving her CPL and carrying._
> 
> _2008 Michigan Medical Marijuana Act - does not restrict CARD CARRYING marijuana medical patients from the possession of guns or ammunition._
> 
> _2011 MI Hunting Digest - page 30 - Carrying a firearm while under the influence of alcohol or drugs - $500 fine and/or up to 93 days in jail._
> _page 31 - It is lillegal to: Hunt while under the influence of intoxicating alcohol or controlled substances._
> 
> _To me this list leaves more questions than answers. If Bill Schuette made the statement attributed to him, that would have a certain impact as the state is the first level of legal process. However the best advice that I found was to check with your attorney, preferably a defense attorney before getting your card. IMO (and I am not an attorney nor do I use weed) the federal ruling will receive a stronger testing in the courts. My guess is that it will not be upheld but that does not do anyone any good at the moment. As someone else has as their signature: Take your lawyer hunting._


www.salem-news.com/articles/may072009/tenn_mpp_050709.php - 21k



May-07-2009 07:27printcomments	
Video	
Federally Legal Marijuana: The Legendary Ole Miss Pot Farm (VIDEO)
Tim King Salem-News.com

Fox reporter shows the world the incredibly large amount of high grade pot that the feds have been growing for years and years.
University of Mississippi marijuana plantation site
This image apparently predates the current indoor facilities, US National Institute of Health, University of Mississippi marijuana plantation site, showing variation in plant size. A tall fiber-type of hemp plant is shown at left, and a short narcotic variety (identified as &#8220;Panama Gold&#8221 at right.

(SALEM, Ore.) - It's a mixed up nation that we live in. The federal authorities like the FBI and the DEA have repeatedly stated in unequivocal terms that there are no federal laws sanctioning the possession and use of medical marijuana.

What they should have said was, it is legal for a publicly funded state university in Mississippi to grow it in amounts that would truly make the most hardcore drug dealer pale.

Not only has there been an ongoing medical marijuana program for federal patients, but the University of Mississippi has been growing it for years.

Numerous types and strains of marijuana are grown in their large indoor facility. The pot is grown, harvested, dried and broken up, at which point it is used to fill cigarettes or joints, which are distributed to the patients.

There have been so many victims of the DEA's overzealous persecution and blatant disrespect of state laws that it would take a long time to just count them. The herb is natural in every respect and widely accepted by society, especially when considering the results of a Zogby Poll released yesterday, indicating that 52% of Americans want to see marijuana decriminalized.

The DEA has earned a nasty reputation over this harassing police work that sick patients won't likely forget any time soon. There is footage on YouTube of a DEA agent that a crowd has trapped at the top of a set of stairs in Los Angeles. His partner actually gets in the car and leaves. They didn't threaten the agent or assault him, but he looked mighty uncomfortable.

So the federal government, as it has ruthlessly at times gone after after dispensaries that are legally operated under state law, has had, all of this time, millions and millions of dollars' worth of marijuana growing and stored at the University of Ole Miss'.

And now as neighboring Tennessee considers legalizing medical marijuana, FOX takes a look inside the University of Mississippi marijuana farm:


----------



## TSS Caddis

augustus0603 said:


> Sounds awesome. One stop shopping!


Need to add a day care facility to the list and then your gold.


----------



## sbooy42

I prefer hunting with drunks


----------



## brushbuster

William H Bonney said:


> How does everyone feel about a licensed gun dealer possibly doubling as a weed dealer?


 It should probably be clarified when in his shop asking for a shotgun. Might be a tad confusing


----------



## fishing-finlander

Im for m.m...a tad concerned about firearm safety when under the influence of any substance...When i was in the service if you were taking more than an asprin or equivalent, you could participate in live fire exercises, and for good reason imo..unfortunately card holders really have no way of proving that they are not under the influence at any time, and if an accident with a firearm where to happen i can only imagine what would happen..until they have a better solution to this question...i have to say no myself...at least on state land.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes

if lets say a family member had a card than nobody else in the household could posess a firearm. Just another way the government is trying to take our guns away.


----------



## monczunski

There is a solution. Throw away your mmc's, take perscription pills, and no questions can be asked. Its not right but if you dont want to gather ten million signatures for a petition, thats what you can do. Mmc's are a joke anyways. I have a stomach condition called colitus and i can get an mmc to smoke pot legaly. Even though i dont need the drug, they can give it to me if i choose i want to get high. REDICULOUS!!!





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

